# Barn updates...again lol



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, so we're going to be finished hopefully this weekend with switching the stall fronts from wire mesh to bars for more safety. Working on bricking the front aisle of the barn still for the tack room. Hay/Feed areas are done. Added pine chips to muddy areas around run in sheds (had a huge white pine taken down so I put it to use lol), and now thinking of other small things before winter sets in.

I want to add gutters around the run in areas at least for now. Was thinking about these:
Amerimax Home Products 10 ft. White Traditional Vinyl Gutter-M0573 at The Home Depot

But don't know if I'm reading it right. Is it really only $6 for 10 feet?? If so, why didn't I do it sooner? Lol. Also, was thinking about having the down spout go into the ground so I don't create another muddy area - thoughts on that?

I also want to start closing up the ceiling a little but am now torn on insulating. We do get a bit of condensation coming from the metal roof, so was thinking of not insulating and only putting up panels as ceiling this way the condensation just runs off (my roof is sloped). Would that be ideal or should I try to insulate? I was going to use these panels:
Palruf 26 in. x 8 ft. White PVC Roofing Panel-101336 at The Home Depot

I thought the white would make the barn seem more open. Keep in mind my horse stalls are actually outside in the run in shed and not fully closed in inside a barn. The barn will only have a cross tie area in regards to horses coming in. I would also do the run in ceilings though, so that's why I'm not sure on the insulation. I was thinking that just putting up the panels would help deafen some noise coming from the metal roof and provide a little insulation - but not enough to make a huge difference in regards to horse health. Any suggestions on this?

Thanks!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Make sure to get gutter guards or any type of filtering cover for them. A little cost up front but saves TONS of money and time later.

Also make sure there is a solid plan for the roof runoff. The idiot who designed my barn has the run off going in to the turn outs instead if AWAY from the barn. So I have to figure out how to correct it while dealing with mud. It does run off in to the ground but still that ground is my turnout.

I would also look in to rain barrels or an in ground cistern.

Insulating will prevent the condensation. It keeps the barn warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Make sure to get gutter guards or any type of filtering cover for them. A little cost up front but saves TONS of money and time later.
> 
> Also make sure there is a solid plan for the roof runoff. The idiot who designed my barn has the run off going in to the turn outs instead if AWAY from the barn. So I have to figure out how to correct it while dealing with mud. It does run off in to the ground but still that ground is my turnout.
> 
> ...


So if I insulate it should stop all of the condensation? I was worried the insulation would get wet because there will still be some space for air flow.

I wanted to put a piece of PVC into the ground and have the down spout run into that so it doesn't create a muddy area. The spout would be on the side of the barn away from the paddocks. Is that what an in ground cistern is? Can you tell I'm new to this? Lol.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

A cistern is basically an underground rain barrel, but the benefit is that it's underground so it takes up less space, but can hold more water. If you're not interested in storing your rain water to reuse, you can also create a rain garden. Basically a dedicated surface area that turns in to a pond when it rains and holds the water so it has time to leach in to ground.
Instead of PVC I HIGHLY recommend using the EZFlow pipes for your French drains/draining pipes to wherever the waters destination is.
You can get them at Home Depot or Lowes. They are way better than regular pipes and gravel. They're super light weight.
Horse Girl TV did a great piece on them:
Want The Best Draining Arena Ever? ‹ Equestrian Horse Rider Video News Celebrity Review, HorseGirlTV

Want The Best Draining Arena Ever? ‹ Equestrian Horse Rider Video News Celebrity Review, HorseGirlTV

So long as the insulation has a moisture vapor it should be fine.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I'm picking up some insulation today to start the inside of the barn  It's backed so at least it'll have some sort of a cover until I can get the plastic panels up as a ceiling. **The horses don't have access to where I'm starting so no worries about them trying to play with it**

The gutters will be done over the next couple of months I hope. I need to extend the wooden beams out from under the roof (forgot the stop about 4" short ><) so that the gutter attach in the correct spot. It'll be pretty easy to do it looks like, just need the time and money. Only reason some insulation is getting done right now is because I found a good deal on Craigslist lol. Just so everyone can see, here are the new stall fronts. I know 2 of the doors are a little crooked, but it was our first time doing this and I had to work around already existing screws.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Tha barn looks great!! I think you did a good job on the fronts! Sorry I cannot help with the insulation! We insulated ours when it was built, but it is totally metal, so it would have RAINED in there if we hadn't. I have no experience with wood.

Nancy


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wanted to pop in and say it's coming along really well! Good luck with the insulation!


----------



## Degsy (Nov 17, 2013)

Barn looks great, nice work. What height do you have in there?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A wooden barn doesn't need insulating. The reason why is there needs to be a lot of fresh air moving thro the barn to dissipate the moisture coming off the horses and the urine and manure. The cancels out any benefit from insulating. Insulating a heated tack room is of benefit for the riders.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you need to insulate the roof of a wooden barn over the hay loft?


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> A wooden barn doesn't need insulating. The reason why is there needs to be a lot of fresh air moving thro the barn to dissipate the moisture coming off the horses and the urine and manure. The cancels out any benefit from insulating. Insulating a heated tack room is of benefit for the riders.


*The horses aren't in the barn*...as I've said before 

I have a 40' x 30' run in/overhang that's in front of the barn building. The stalls are built into the back of that. The *INSIDE* of the building (the barn itself) consists of a hay area, feed room, tack room, water pump and eventually will have cross ties set up to bring the horses in to tack/brush/farrier/vet when needed. That is the area that is being insulated. Again - the only roof insulating near the horses will be over the stalls to cancel out some noise (it gets very loud in hard rain) and while my horses don't mind - it is soley for my benefit. They have a ton of ventilation and the barn even after adding some insulation still has ventilation for the wood and small amount of hay I keep in there to breathe. I am sick of my tack getting moldy and the temperatures fluctuating so much so yes - the inside of the barn ***where the horses are not*** is being done.

Degsy - I'm not sure how tall the stalls are. The walls are 8' and there is a clearance of a few feet over that. The previous owners had drafts out there without stalls (it was originally and still is in a large part, a run in shed) and they had fans in there with them too. So I guess it's pretty high


----------

